# 30+ppm Co2?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Will 30+ppms of co2 hurt the shrimp? Do you currently run that amount of co2 in your shrimp tanks? Any casualties? Thanks Eric.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I run that in all my tanks and all have shrimp (cherries and amanos) with no ill effects.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I too am only running at about 18ppm of CO2 in my tank and I have my bubble counter running at about 2 bubbles per second going through my reactor.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

How bout no Co2 but flourish excell? Does anyone dose flourish excell in their shrimp tanks? with no ill effects? less than or the reccomended dose amount?
thanks.
regards,
-b


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Baj, I have used Excel at the recommended doses in the past with no effect on Amanos, I didn't have cherries back then. But I seem to recall reading in some past threads that people use it with no problems with shrimp in their tanks. Do a search.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I use Excel on my 6G cherry shrimp tank and have not notice any ill effects.
I put in 1/4 of a capfull every other day give or take a bit.


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks guys. Eric, sorry I hijacked your thread..... Back to the original question:

Will 30+ppms of co2 hurt the shrimp? Do you currently run that amount of co2 in your shrimp tanks? Any casualties? Thanks Eric


----------

